# ringneck dove adoption



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

i'm trying to find a home for four ringneck doves in california 
one mating pair and two of their offspring 
any info or advice would be appreciated


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

prettybirds said:


> i'm trying to find a home for four ringneck doves in california
> one mating pair and two of their offspring
> any info or advice would be appreciated


you may want to say where in CA as someone may be close by that wants them.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

i would love to have them but you live way to far from me


----------



## prettybirds (Mar 7, 2009)

The ringnecks are in the central valley, but i am willing to deliver them personally anywhere in the state. In response to the above thread titled "WARNING FOR MEMBERS OFFERING BIRDS FOR ADOPTION", I will try to be careful and ask the appropriate questions. I don't want anything bad to happen to these birds, e.g. ceremonial releases or hunting practice etc. I would just like to see them find a good home as pets only. That is why I would like to deliver them personally - to see what kind of living conditions they might be offered. Also, I see I posted in the wrong category (they're not pigeons). Is there a way to move this thread to - other birds - for sale or adoption?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

prettybirds said:


> The ringnecks are in the central valley, but i am willing to deliver them personally anywhere in the state. In response to the above thread titled "WARNING FOR MEMBERS OFFERING BIRDS FOR ADOPTION", I will try to be careful and ask the appropriate questions. I don't want anything bad to happen to these birds, e.g. ceremonial releases or hunting practice etc. I would just like to see them find a good home as pets only. That is why I would like to deliver them personally - to see what kind of living conditions they might be offered.


very wise of you, hope someone responds to you, good luck. oh pictures are nice too, so folks can have a look.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Hello from MickaCoo*

Hi, PrettyBirds-

My name is Elizabeth and, by accident, I've become a pigeon and dove rescuer in Northern CA. I've received your message to Mickaboo/coo and would have been referring you here as this is the BEST place to find a home for your doves so congrats for finding it on your own.  I can also help publicize them throughout the Mickaboo/coo network.

Pictures REALLY do help. Please send me pix if at all possible and some background info about the birds (back story always helps as do any details you have about age, gender, personality, living situation, etc.) and I'll get them up on our website. My email is [email protected]

Thank you for helping these birds and for being so conscientious about wanting to find them a great home AND for being willing to transport- that's HUGE! 

All best to you,


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

If you find a home with a member here who has many posts next to their name, you can pretty much relax knowing you have a good home. Also, you could always as for references about someone from a moderator or from someone else who has been here a long time. We know each other pretty well. The only people I would be wary of are those with just a few posts here, only because we don't know them well enough yet to vouch for them.  Good luck finding homes, we have A LOT of wonderful California members (don't look at me though, I'm full!! )


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

*Doves?*

I am in the process of finishing a new dove aviary...it is 16x12 floor and 8 feet tall....I currently have 24 doves and I pull eggs...most of the birds I have are rescues...pics of the new aviary are posted in the King Care-a-Van thread...Given these dimensions, I am sure I have room for 4 more if the distance and set up meet with your approval and if no one else any closer steps up....I do not SEARCH for new residents nor do I breed, but if there is a need, I try to make room and provide a good home. Let me know....


----------



## Vittikins (Nov 14, 2010)

Anyone know where my friend can adopt or purchase a ring neck dove in Queens, New York


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Vittikins said:


> Anyone know where my friend can adopt or purchase a ring neck dove in Queens, New York


call around to pet shops.. these are caged pets and can never be released outdoor..


----------



## Vittikins (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for your prompt reply ! My friend has tried all the pet shops in the areas, even asked Marc Marrone, but no one has any. Just searched NY birds for sale or adoption and no one has any Ring Neck Doves. They had them for sale in Petland Discounts several years ago for $25. I have one and he is a treasure.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Vittikins said:


> Thank you so much for your prompt reply ! My friend has tried all the pet shops in the areas, even asked Marc Marrone, but no one has any. Just searched NY birds for sale or adoption and no one has any Ring Neck Doves. They had them for sale in Petland Discounts several years ago for $25. I have one and he is a treasure.


you can open a new thread in the adoption section..or the wanted section of this forum..someone near you Im sure has a dove to sell or give away to a good home.


----------



## Vittikins (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for your help. These lovely birds are hard to find.


----------

